# Supernatural



## ScreamReaper (Feb 21, 2010)

Does anyone here watch the TV show Supernatural? My business partner at the haunt turned me onto it a few weeks ago, and I have NO IDEA how this slipped under my radar until now! It's on the CW network, which usually produces teeny-bopper crap, so I'm thinking that's why it slipped past me.

If you have never watched it, it's one of the BEST horror TV shows I have ever seen! I guess season 6 starts next Friday night, but I would suggest trying to start from season one. It's about 2 brothers who are demon hunters. It reminds me of a mix between the X Files and Buffy. I have to mention that this is NOT a teeny-bopper show. It's very graphic, and has some of the coolest monsters, demons and ghosts I have ever seen.

I'm still on season one, and so far my favorite episode is called "Scarecrow." And let me tell you, it's the most bad-ass scarecrow I have ever seen! We're already planning a character in Trick or Terror this year based on the Scarecrow/Pagan God in this episode.

Take my word as a haunter and check this show out if you haven't all ready!

The website for the show is: http://www.cwtv.com/shows/supernatural

You can also check out some cool screen shots of the different demons, including the scarecrow I was talking about at http://www.supernaturalstation.org/imagegallery/?album=1&gallery=15

If you have watched this before, I'd love to hear your thoughts on it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky1 watches this show, and I've seen bits and pieces of some of the episodes. I think he would agree with your assessment. It's well done, definitely NOT teeny bopper, and blends horror and dark humor well.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I didn't start watching until ~season 4. I picked up season 3 on DVD and will pick up seasons 1 & 2 eventually. I'll get around to watching the earlier ones once I've watched the last couple seasons of Buffy.


----------



## ScreamReaper (Feb 21, 2010)

I’m absolutely hooked on this show now!


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

I've watched the show since the beginning. Love it! Yeah, some of the things they go up against would be great props or costumes for actors.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We just watched the episode where Dean has to be Death for a Day


----------



## ScreamReaper (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm not that far in yet. We're trying to get caught up as fast as we can.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The Dean as Death episode is the last one from the fall. You better hurry up, new episodes start next Friday.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I've watched since season 2. I've picked up all the DVD sets on this show. They have some really good monsters and ghosts. I would like to use them for inspiration, especially the ghosts.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I too am a fan of the show, I have all the seasons recorded from my DVR. The last season is now showing, and I am grateful they didn't stop at season 5 like originally planned.


----------



## DragonMasterX (Jul 17, 2010)

this show is just awesome!!!the story line from episode 1 till now all intertwine sooo perfectly it's unbelieveable! you can watch all the episodes online or download or even just go on Netflix. Season 4 and 5 are my fav. but then again I love all the episodes!


----------

